# Small & Medium fish



## flash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry for asking what is probably an obvious answer but...

At times the local LFS will have tanks identified, for instance, as small neon tetra or medium neon tetra. Is the only difference that a 'small' is a younger fish and a 'medium' is older and grown larger? Or does it have something to do with how large the fish will be when it reaches adult size.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Its theyre size , or size they reach at adult stage


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

flash53 said:


> Sorry for asking what is probably an obvious answer but...
> 
> At times the local LFS will have tanks identified, for instance, as small neon tetra or medium neon tetra. Is the only difference that a 'small' is a younger fish and a 'medium' is older and grown larger? Or does it have something to do with how large the fish will be when it reaches adult size.
> 
> ...


Its just identifying their size now. They will both grow to the same size as adults.

When the store orders the fish from their wholesaler or supplier the wholesaler will state the size of the fish and how many can be shipped in a box.

The wholesaler will charge less for the smaller fish and they can pack more in a box thus reducing the price of the smaller fish in regards to the medium or larger sizes. This is why the smaller fish are cheaper.


----------

